# Decided to stop shaving for awhile



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

And boy has my wife said something to me a number of times today about wanting me to shave. So I asked her are you going to shave for me? Of course, she says no. I don't know if I'm to shave soon or decide to fvck it and see if I can get her to see my side on this. She says it hurts when she shaves and it grows back in. Well, my face doesn't exactly feel awesome when I have to shave daily or close to daily either...


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

How bad can it be? Is a grown man not allowed to make his own decisions regarding his facial hair? I get that some women get pissy about it.... but still.... grown ups can make their own grooming decisions, right? 

She has rights to make decisions regarding his facial hair... so he has rights to tell her to shave her genitals? She has the right to make the call on the length of his hair (on his head), so he has the same right towards her? What else? Do grown ups really make these calls for each other???

I can see stating a preference....but that's all. 

On the flip side, if you want a beard...have a beard. It shouldn't have anything to do with fluffy hair.


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

I'm taking a wild guess and say you mean her nether regions?
You are trying to manipulate her into shaving there when she gets painful ingrown hairs with you refusing to shave your face...?
Ok sounds fair....


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Seems on the surface to be equal. I take you have offered to pay the $75 for a brazillian? And she still says no? Well it's her body. And it's your body...sounds like a fun game of chicken!

ETA a, you guys could brush out each other's beards...how cute! Little pony tails and everything.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

I take it you don't have to have underwear rub up against your shaving burn and ingrown hairs on your face all day long. It's not the same. 

Shave/don't shave but don't try to manipulate your wife into doing something that is painful for her. She can trim it up and make it look nice without needing to shave.

OP- do you shave your privates? Because that's the only comparable.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, P9, some things in life just ain't fair. This is one of 'em.

Of course, I stopped shaving 30 years ago


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> I take it you don't have to have underwear rub up against your shaving burn and ingrown hairs on your face all day long. It's not the same.


I can't speak for him, but that is exactly what happens to my neck when I shave. It has always been a female foisted act of brutality, in my opinion.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Always shave at night and don't wear panties to bed...ever! In fact, go without panties as often as possible and the ingrown hairs won't happen.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Seems on the surface to be equal. I take you have offered to pay the $75 for a brazillian? And she still says no? Well it's her body. And it's your body...sounds like a fun game of chicken!
> 
> ETA a, you guys could brush out each other's beards...how cute! Little pony tails and everything.


:rofl:


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Always shave at night and don't wear panties to bed...ever! In fact, go without panties as often as possible and the ingrown hairs won't happen.


So it was the panties on my head that were the problem all along.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

That elastic is not good for sensitive lady parts. I much prefer commando and highly recommend it!


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Anon Pink said:


> Always shave at night and don't wear panties to bed...ever! In fact, go without panties as often as possible and the ingrown hairs won't happen.


I have tried every trick in the book, I still get them. One spot kept getting infected. It was brutal. I get about half a day of nice shave then it's prickles (like a 5:00 shadow  ) and itch and pain. Just not worth it.
It's a personal thing. She shouldn't have to shave if she doesn't want to. He can also choose if he wants to shave, his face or his genitals.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

True SGC. Everyone's hair is different. I hate hair in my mouth so that's my rule. You want my mouth there, shave it and I'll do the same for you.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> True SGC. Everyone's hair is different. I hate hair in my mouth so that's my rule. You want my mouth there, shave it and I'll do the same for you.



I personally like a female with hair down there. Somehow shaved women don't look right.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Personal said:


> I'm pretty sure all of you would probably be entertaining company around the dinner table.


Doesn't every family discuss the various grooming methods of pubic hair at the dinner table?


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Doesn't every family discuss the various grooming methods of pubic hair at the dinner table?



Like the new sheriff in the movie "blazing saddles" when he says "excuse me while I whip this out"
But I digress.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

Personal said:


> I'm pretty sure all of you would probably be entertaining company around the dinner table.


Hahaha, my roommate talks about how green his sh1t is. He drinks a lot of protein shakes full of greens like spinach, and kale.

The dining room is close to the bathroom, and you can hear people.

Sometimes we just burst out laughing when eating.

I was telling my roomie that I rather date a blow up doll.

When I pull down my pants she will always have a shocked look.

It made him spit out his food.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Mr.Fisty said:


> I personally like a female with hair down there. Somehow shaved women don't look right.



Bald is beautiful.


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

These days its the taboo to have hair, it's funny how things like that change. Watching 70's and 80's porn is a shock to the system! Haha.
I try and keep my lady garden trimmed, but right now at 8 months pregnant it's pretty difficult!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Kylie84 said:


> I'm taking a wild guess and say you mean her nether regions?
> You are trying to manipulate her into shaving there when she gets painful ingrown hairs with you refusing to shave your face...?
> Ok sounds fair....


Actually, I didn't feel like shaving for a week - just because. Ironically, she brought it up 4 times during the day that she wanted me to shave. After the 4th time, I threw the comment back to her and asked her to do it a few times in the evening. She also said that she will not kiss me anymore if I still have the facial hair. Yep...that's fair. Fortunately she did kiss me last night when we made love, but she didn't like it as much as normal. We still enjoyed intercourse a lot at least.

I'm not dumb, I know I'm losing this one. But damn it, SOMETHING needs to get put back into the things we used to do. I'll take shaving, more oral or wear sexy undies a lot more. Seriously, I had to LOL. I shouldn't want any of that because she doesn't want to do those things anymore. Fair enough. But the reaction I got to me not shaving for 5 days??? Comedy gold...


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

Lila said:


> Full beards are very trendy right now. Having said that, growing it out for anything less than you like the look has the potential to backfire on you big time.
> 
> Women have way more body parts to shave then men. It's winter. If your wife wants to play the game tit for tat, you might not recognize her legs and armpits in a few weeks.
> 
> I say keep your beard argument separate from her nether part grooming convo.



At least she will stay warm. Some women can pull off the all natural look.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Actually, I didn't feel like shaving for a week - just because. Ironically, she brought it up 4 times during the day that she wanted me to shave. After the 4th time, I threw the comment back to her and asked her to do it a few times in the evening. She also said that she will not kiss me anymore if I still have the facial hair. Yep...that's fair. Fortunately she did kiss me last night when we made love, but she didn't like it as much as normal. We still enjoyed intercourse a lot at least.
> 
> I'm not dumb, I know I'm losing this one. But damn it, SOMETHING needs to get put back into the things we used to do. I'll take shaving, more oral or wear sexy undies a lot more. Seriously, I had to LOL. I shouldn't want any of that because she doesn't want to do those things anymore. Fair enough. But the reaction I got to me not shaving for 5 days??? Comedy gold...


How long is the beard now? I can get like a carpet burn feeling on my face when it's at a bad length. H doesn't shave his face to the skin, he uses a hair shaver with a guard- which BTW works well for downstairs too, since it trims pretty short without irritating the skin. 

If you can't get her to want to do some of the old things, maybe try adding something new she _would _like? For a lot of women shaving and/or trying to sleep with a thong up your butt is just not comfortable. 
I take it you've never tried either, and shouldn't have to just to be attractive. For me, if I was saying that something hurt me or was not comfortable and he still was pushing me to do it just for his own benefit, it would really upset me and wonder how much he really cared about my enjoyment of it all. 

I'd look for some new ideas together. Something that's not going to make her uncomfortable and something that will be fun. Go to a sex toy website and look under the couples section. Get some games or oils or blindfold kits or something that will interest the both of you.


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

Does anybody else here feel a little uncomfortable with this modern trend of shaving down below. I've always kept mine trimmed quite short as it all looks tidier but on the few occasions that I have shaved, I've found it all but impossible to do the whole area successfully without doing serious damage. 

Shaving and waxing to keep it totally bare, I do find a little odd. Why do you men want us to be totally hairless. Women have hair in the pubic region - it's supposed to be there. The total absence of hair just makes us look like little girls and this is what I find so disturbing - are men wanting to fantasize that they are actually having sex with a little girl - yuk. 

We're adults, let's have adult sex lives.


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

doobie said:


> Does anybody else here feel a little uncomfortable with this modern trend of shaving down below. I've always kept mine trimmed quite short as it all looks tidier but on the few occasions that I have shaved, I've found it all but impossible to do the whole area successfully without doing serious damage.
> 
> Shaving and waxing to keep it totally bare, I do find a little odd. Why do you men want us to be totally hairless. Women have hair in the pubic region - it's supposed to be there. The total absence of hair just makes us look like little girls and this is what I find so disturbing - are men wanting to fantasize that they are actually having sex with a little girl - yuk.
> 
> We're adults, let's have adult sex lives.


We both agreed to try it down there. We both hated it, on ourselves and each other. We gave it a little over a month then went back to just trimming for neatness.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

I shaved my entire region,and it made me look bigger, but it doesn't look right.

Since I am into mature women, I prefer they just keep it trim.

I only had two girlfriends younger than me.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> How long is the beard now? I can get like a carpet burn feeling on my face when it's at a bad length. H doesn't shave his face to the skin, he uses a hair shaver with a guard- which BTW works well for downstairs too, since it trims pretty short without irritating the skin.
> 
> If you can't get her to want to do some of the old things, maybe try adding something new she _would _like? For a lot of women shaving and/or trying to sleep with a thong up your butt is just not comfortable.
> I take it you've never tried either, and shouldn't have to just to be attractive. For me, if I was saying that something hurt me or was not comfortable and he still was pushing me to do it just for his own benefit, it would really upset me and wonder how much he really cared about my enjoyment of it all.
> ...


Last time I shaved was on Monday, so it's not been a very long time. I guess I'm in the "carpet burn" phase so far. 

My wife does not get the ingrown hairs, infected hairs or anything like that. I think the issue is catching on her panties sometimes. Regarding thongs, I've asked for her to wear them during intimate times only - not all the time and everyday. I'm a normal sized guy, so when it comes to oral I'm not going to need anyone to "unhinge their jaw" to accommodate me. 

I get it that a number of women may think I'm an insensitive clod that is focused solely on my pleasure. But knowing our context, that's not what happens. I'm more than willing to do my share to get her off in the bedroom. I guess I can turn the question around concerning BJs then. Why does my wife not care about me enough to want to give me a BJ on occasion? Obviously I'm not expecting you to answer that last question.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

AR... how nice of you to finally put your picture up!

:rofl:


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

badsanta said:


> As for my wife shaving down there, she has done it a few times and I hate it. We both prefer things natural down there as it is healthier for a woman. Imagine if your eyes where genitalia and your mate wanted you to get rid of your eyebrows and eyelashes. The result would be that you would probably have trouble throughout the day with dust and junk getting in your eyes all the time. While a woman's vagina is not as sensitive as your eyeball's cornea, you might want to ponder why hair grows down their in the first place. And besides, you complain about her being too vanilla, have you not noticed that "hair" is what is kinky these days? Just let your wife be a little kinky and natural at the same time. OR, you can be like my wife is with my facial hair and mention you like variety and ask for her to just shave at least sometimes!


I'm pretty certain a bushy mound is not needed to keep the dust from blowing into our vajayjays... 

Hair grows 'down there' to trap and concentrate scent, so that potential mates can tell if we are fertile or receptive, according to evolutionary biology. Didn't Monty Python do a skit on that subject?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

"Bald *IS ****ING* beautiful!"


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> I get it that a number of women may think I'm an insensitive clod that is focused solely on my pleasure. But knowing our context, that's not what happens. I'm more than willing to do my share to get her off in the bedroom. I guess I can turn the question around concerning BJs then. Why does my wife not care about me enough to want to give me a BJ on occasion? Obviously I'm not expecting you to answer that last question.


Has she told you why? Did she used to enjoy them but now doesn't want to?
I know that I can't answer for her but I used to love giving Bjs. Not because they are all that fun to do, I get sore jaw and the back on my lips get raw from protecting my teeth but the first time I gave one to H he just about passed out and the only thing he could say afterwards was "Marry me" :smthumbup:

Then he started taking advantage of my love for them and I felt used. Now I hate them and they are a source of resentment.

Is your share and her share equal? You want her to shave (painful) wear a thong (uncomfortable) and give BJ (whatever reason she has why she doesn't like them, but they are one sided ). What is your share? Do the things you do for her hurt you, make you uncomfortable or focus only on her pleasure? Does she like Bjs in any context (69, foreplay, after or before she gets oral for herself) ?


----------



## jomoc (Nov 6, 2014)

doobie said:


> Women have hair in the pubic region - it's supposed to be there. The total absence of hair just makes us look like little girls and this is what I find so disturbing - are men wanting to fantasize that they are actually having sex with a little girl - yuk.


The same could be said about men shaving their face. The hair is supposed to be there on adult males. Why do many women prefer the boyish look of a hairless face?


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

You can see it as an adventure to get to the mysterious treasure.

It is full of danger, wild animals, and a dense jungle.

At the end of it all there is a guardian who will ask you a question for you to pass.

"Do I look fat in this dress?"

I ansered ,"There is more of you to love."

I was denied that treasure forever.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Kylie84 said:


> These days its the taboo to have hair, it's funny how things like that change. Watching 70's and 80's porn is a shock to the system! Haha.
> I try and keep my lady garden trimmed, but right now at 8 months pregnant it's pretty difficult!


Ha! It's like mowing the lawn wearing a blindfold.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Cletus said:


> Ha! It's like mowing the lawn wearing a blindfold.


:lol:

That's some dangerous Sh!t right there!


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Tell your wife you're observing No Shave November like she is.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Almostrecovered said:


>


That beard is PURE AWESOMENESS.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

Kylie84 said:


> These days its the taboo to have hair, it's funny how things like that change. Watching 70's and 80's porn is a shock to the system! Haha.
> I try and keep my lady garden trimmed, but right now at 8 months pregnant it's pretty difficult!


tell your husband to mow the lawn if he wants to play in the yard.


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Why does my wife not care about me enough to want to give me a BJ on occasion?


That is the entire question from my perspective. It would make you extremely happy if she did this, yet she can't be bothered.

And it's not like she stopped because it is too painful. She used to do it when she enjoyed receiving oral. Now that it's just about your pleasure, she's not interested. Have you stopped doing anything for her that you did only because she enjoyed it?

This is a obviously a very big deal for you. However, I suspect that you haven't made that 100% clear to her. She doesn't know how much this matters to you (I hope!). You're building up resentment at a furious pace. Do something about it.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

P9, keep growing it. Don't shave any of it for 3 weeks, at which point you can establish your neck line, don't go too close to the chin unless you have a chiselled jaw. Shave the neck once or twice a week at most and it will look fine and be a lot irritated than shaving daily or every other day. Don't start trimming the beard for another couple weeks, but if there are stragglers hit them with scissors. Once it is full enough then you can go with a #3 clipper once a week or so. Put conditioner in it when you shower, and once in awhile at night oil up the hairs with coconut oil or jojoba oil and it will keep it nice and soft.

A nice soft furry face (with no hairs obstructing your lips) is much better than 12hour stubble (100 grit sandpaper). I've been sporting the beard for the past couple years now and its so much better than when I shaved regularly.


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

Mr.Fisty said:


> tell your husband to mow the lawn if he wants to play in the yard.


The funny thing is, he has actually offered to do it! Not that I don't trust him, but it can be a bit....fiddly.... and I can still manage it thus far. Although I cant look directly at it (not it's not as bright as the sun!) I use a mirror on a stand. It is more that I don't have the energy to keep up with it these days haha


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

Kylie84 said:


> The funny thing is, he has actually offered to do it! Not that I don't trust him, but it can be a bit....fiddly.... and I can still manage it thus far. Although I cant look directly at it (not it's not as bright as the sun!) I use a mirror on a stand. It is more that I don't have the energy to keep up with it these days haha


I guess it would be distracting for your husband. 

He may never finish. Hahaha.

You.
"honey, are you done yet?"

Your husband.
"Just ten more minutes. It is so beautiful."


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Kylie84 said:


> The funny thing is, he has actually offered to do it! Not that I don't trust him, but it can be a bit....fiddly.... and I can still manage it thus far. Although I cant look directly at it (not it's not as bright as the sun!) I use a mirror on a stand. It is more that I don't have the energy to keep up with it these days haha


You should let him shave the area for you. After that baby is born it will be a while before you'll be happy with what's going on down there. 


Mr. Fisty that was sweet.


----------



## sfalken (Nov 10, 2014)

This is pure genius. I have been trying to get my wife to shave everything off for years. (She shaves but just not right above her stuff)

I think I may try this angle. Yes, I will.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Personal said:


> I just had a scary thought, no matter how unbelievable this may seem. What if some families don't discuss pubic hair grooming at the dinner table?


Then you get men like BadSanta who shaves in some strange pattern that frightens children and makes them cry.


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

_She says it hurts when she shaves and it grows back_

Is she doing it right?

Cause that never happens to me. She can try shaving her self while she showers she only needs to thing.

1. A clean sharp lady razor.
2. Shaving cream-(lady shaving cream) or a bar of dove soap.


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

_She also said that she will not kiss me anymore_

Well tell her if she won't kiss your lips if you don't shave you won't kiss her's either since she won't shave.


----------



## FrenchFry (Oct 10, 2011)

lovelyblue said:


> _She says it hurts when she shaves and it grows back_
> 
> Is she doing it right?
> 
> ...


Some people's genital skin and the surrounding areas just don't respond well to dilapidation. Or the hair is too coarse to cooperate nicely with a simple shave.

The method can be perfect and the skin just won't cooperate. I don't begrudge anyone who doesn't want to pick out endless ingrown hairs or deal with itching and pain. *scratches crotch* 

That being said, I have kind of a hazy idea of what P9's wife is doing with her pubes. I can't tell if she is doing the close trim (which is IMO an acceptable alternative) or full bushing it and saying neener neener don't grow out your beard. The second one is weird to me. The first one would be way more spiteful on P9's end.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

lovelyblue said:


> _She says it hurts when she shaves and it grows back_
> 
> Is she doing it right?


Why do people insist on thinking their experience is the entire sum of the human race?

Some of us cannot shave, no matter where, no matter what, unless we want ingrown hair and irritated skin. No technique, gel, foam, brace, or after shave makes a whit of difference.


----------



## totallywarped (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree Cletus, itches like a SOB no matter what I do. I finally I got laser hair removal (leaving a small patch cause I don't wanna look like a little girl). Money well spent but don't let them fool you into thinking it's permanent even that has a once a yr maintenance *sigh*


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I shaved my face today. Just wasn't worth it.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

Next stop, the unibrow plan. This time it is the legs.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Sorry Santa, I looked for it to include with that post but nothing came up. I remember that skit though... I was hoping someone might be able to find it.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> I shaved my face today. Just wasn't worth it.


Well I'm feeling rather conflicted about this. On one hand I think awe that is so sweet, his wife's kisses mean that much to him. On the other hand I think, bad move to start a dare and then cave so quickly.

Let's go with ...Awe that's so sweet!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

badsanta said:


> *NOOOOO! *
> 
> When I first saw this thread I got all happy thinking it was to encourage being natural. *Then I got all upset to find out it was a stunt to get your wife to shave.* Then I found joy in myself again thinking about how your plan might fail if your wife likes your beard. I cried, I laughed, I watched Monty Python videos of people being blown up while hiding in the bushes....
> 
> Plan, I am not ready for you to give up on this one yet? Please, I need this!!!!!!


Not true. I did not do this as a plan to get my wife to shave. I didn't feel like shaving, she told me she wanted me to shave my face numerous times. I replied with a request for her to shave as a response. It didn't go, she still wanted me yo shave, and in the end I decided it wasn't worth getting into a battle over this.


----------



## MysticTeenager (Aug 13, 2013)

To all the women complaining, I shave every few days, I do let the hair grow back a bit before shaving again so I dont get ingrown hairs. I never get ingrown hair and never had any problems. Yes, it is my own body and I should make my own decisions about it. But, what is wrong with me wanting to please my husband? Or vice versa. I never thought I would find beards attractive and I ended up marrying one. His pubic hair doesnt bother me either whether he shaves or not. 

It wouldnt kill you to try and please her, and it wouldnt kill her to try and please you and shave for you. I dont think you both being stubborn about it will take you both anywhere. It will just get messier and lead to a fight.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

There is no reason to fight over hair growth. 

I am grown, either I have hair down there or I don't. It's not up for a vote unless I ask for an opinion. Even then, it's my call. 

Same goes for his face. I love this man, I love this face.... hair or no hair. If he shaved his whole body, I might miss the ol' teddy bear feeling.... but I bet I could appreciate his smooth, warm skin. 

Not a fighting/arguing issue. 

Note: Beards feel awesome rubbing/tickling shaved vajajays!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

SunnyT said:


> Note: Beards feel awesome rubbing/tickling shaved vajajays!


oh beHAVE!


Officially nominated for post of the week.


----------



## MysticTeenager (Aug 13, 2013)

sunnyt said:


> note: Beards feel awesome rubbing/tickling shaved vajajays!



hahahaha!!!


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Well...I'll tell ya; I have a goatee. My wife likes it. I grew it two summers ago and she said to keep it. Found it had some benefits. When it is shaved close and a bit prickly and it's time for some diving in the nether regions the added stimulation in that region is very intense for her. A magic carpet ride if you will.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

I can take lady grooming only two ways ~ either extremely well-trimmed or cleanly shaven ~ it just makes oral so much better and intimate!

But there is no way possible that while fastidiously performing oral, that I want to be situated "down South," trying to practice French kissing on something looking akin to Fidel Castro!

Want kids to come to the playground and play? Just keep it clean and well picked up!


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Many, many years ago I worked with a bunch of women. One was in her early 20's and one day her boyfriend came to pick her up. He came in and said hi to everyone. He had a scruffy beard.

After they left the sweetest oldest lady in the group (in her 60's) quietly turned and said "I wonder if his beard tickles her thighs." We couldn't stop laughing for days.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

If I did not have facial hair, I look like I am under 20. I keep just a shadow. Now I appear to look like I am a few years older. When i am 30, perhaps I will keep it shaved clean.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm not much for the completely hairless look on a woman, but landing strips or small and neatly trimmed is definitely my preference. 

A lot of hair down there is a turn off for me. I'd have not done well in the 70's, lol. I've been with a couple women who were like that. Full, big, dark bushes with hair around the vagina itself, and extending to the butt crack. Never could stay for a 2nd time with that. Shallow? Maybe. But an Erection killing feature just is what it is for me. Not attractive when it looks like a woman has Buckwheat (of little rascals fame for the younger in our group) in a leg lock. 

The W has potential for that, as I've seen when she's gotten lazy and stopped waxing for a couple months. Just can't do it. Going down on her stops, and intercourse with lights on comes to a screeching halt more or less. Erection killer for me. Our first few years, she'd have never gone like that, but she got a little complacent. 

Well, I'm a shaver and trimmer. Spend an appropriate amount of time weekly keeping things trimmed, shaved, and body hair down to less than a dull roar (as she and I both like it). The last time she went a few months. I mentioned it. The sugaring appointment never happened. So I stopped myself. She got the hint!

Not a fan of shaving on the ladies, as I know it sucks for them. Itchy stubble, ingrown hairs, cuts, etc. But running a trimmer over the area and keeping it short and to a dull roar is completely manageable, prevents ingrown hairs, and is not a big itching issue once it is kept up on a fairly regular basis.

I like what I like. She kept neatly trimmed before me and during our first few years. To stop that due to complacency just doesn't turn me on. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

SunnyT said:


> Note: Beards feel awesome rubbing/tickling shaved vajajays!


I don't like it. 

I'm not a fan of facial hair and would rather my husband be clean shaven or maybe a little scruffy, but no full on beard/goatee/mustache. If he doesn't want to shave and there have been those times, I don't mind that much, but it's definitely not my preference. 

As for women shaving down below. I honestly think it looks prepubescent and seems a bit creepy to me. I tried it once when my husband asked and we both felt awkward about it, plus it was uncomfortable for me physically(have sensitive skin). Much better to just keep things short and neat.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Decided to stop shaving for awhile*



Anonymous07 said:


> I don't like it.
> 
> I'm not a fan of facial hair and would rather my husband be clean shaven or maybe a little scruffy, but no full on beard/goatee/mustache. If he doesn't want to shave and there have been those times, I don't mind that much, but it's definitely not my preference.
> 
> As for women shaving down below. I honestly think it looks prepubescent and seems a bit creepy to me. I tried it once when my husband asked and we both felt awkward about it, plus it was uncomfortable for me physically(have sensitive skin). Much better to just keep things short and neat.


When you think about it, a shaved vulva is no more prepubescent than a man with a shaved face. Also, many guys have sensitive face skin which is painful to shave regularly but they do anyway.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

My husband can grow a mustache or goatee but he can't grow a bread. Hair doesn't really grow on his cheeks. His face cheeks anyway.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Decided to stop shaving for awhile*



soccermom2three said:


> My husband can grow a mustache or goatee but he can't grow a bread. Hair doesn't really grow on his cheeks. His face cheeks anyway.


It's good he can't grow bread, on his cheeks or anywhere else, for it would mean severe candida.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Lon said:


> It's good he can't grow bread, on his cheeks or anywhere else, for it would mean severe candida.


Haha, that's what I get for typing and talking to my daughter at the same time.


----------



## JerryB (Feb 13, 2014)

I just wanted to say that plucking is the only way to go.

There's no scratchiness afterwards, or when it grows back later. And no ingrowns.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Lon said:


> When you think about it, a shaved vulva is no more prepubescent than a man with a shaved face. Also, many guys have sensitive face skin which is painful to shave regularly but they do anyway.


A man's face, shaved or not does not look like a little boy's(testosterone changes that during puberty - higher testosterone = wider face). My husband does have very sensitive skin, which is why I said it was my preference that he shaves, but it's ok if he doesn't here or there. When we met and were dating, he always shaved and I prefer that look on him. Plus it's more comfortable to kiss with him clean shaven. As for a woman's vulva, it really doesn't have much of a difference in look to that of a young girl beyond pubic hair(during puberty, it grows hair and that's about it). When a woman shaves it all off, it looks prepubescent to me and I find it creepy.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Anonymous07 said:


> As for a woman's vulva, it really doesn't have much of a difference in look to that of a young girl beyond pubic hair(during puberty, it grows hair and that's about it). When a woman shaves it all off, it looks prepubescent to me and I find it creepy.


You only think that because you're not a true student of vulvular appearance. They do indeed change during puberty and don't look like they did before.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> You only think that because you're not a true student of vulvular appearance. They do indeed change during puberty and don't look like they did before.


<cringe> Not looking forward the fallout from this observation.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Decided to stop shaving for awhile*



Cletus said:


> <cringe> Not looking forward the fallout from this observation.


Yes, I myself feel very well qualified to my opinion on adult vulvas, but can't really say much about what they start from. I want to say more about lip size and such, but am going to stop right here.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I hesitated to post, but yep, it's the truth.

This is coming from 25 year old recollections of what the transitional ones looked like before anyone asks. And I prefer the finished ones, not the ones in progress.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

larry.gray said:


> I hesitated to post, but yep, it's the truth.
> 
> This is coming from 25 year old recollections of what the transitional ones looked like before anyone asks. And I prefer the finished ones, not the ones in progress.


Either way, I love the look of a shaved and/or neatly trimmed adult one better than a bushy unkempt adult one. But both are better than none!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Please ladies! If you totally relish receiving oral, please keep in mind that there are so very few of us men that prefer to be romantically flailing away orally on something that is so hairy and unkempt, when he would be so much more intimate and in heaven with something that will visually stimulate him even more. He, in all probability, would find it rather difficult to kiss or lick hairy armpits ~ but yet the vast number of women have no difficulty shaving there!

Why the aversion then, to shaving, or in the very least to significantly trimming downstairs. It has nothing to do with a woman appearing as prepubescent as there is a vast difference between the two! 

Some well meaning lovers absolutely hate coming up from our "Southerly" expeditions, gagging and spitting out pubic hairs, which often diminishes some of the instantaneous romance from the equation!

Unless your man specifically requests for you to remain "au naturale," which is their inherent right, please take some time to shave, wax, or at least closely trim yourself for those of us guys who don't!

In any event, know your man's preference and keep him happy and he'll try to do the very same for you!


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

You guys have me laughing this morning with these last 5 or 6 posts.


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

intheory said:


> Women already shave their underarms and legs. Everytime they bathe/shower. So, that basically means everyday in my case .
> 
> And pluck their eyebrows. And any other place stray, unwanted hair appears.
> 
> ...


Says who? I am a man and my wife expects me to shave my ass, balls, crotch and stomach area, while keeping my underarms and chest trimmed. She actually prefers my underarms shaved as well.

This isn't 1980. Women expect a lot more than just face and neck. In fact, a recent poll I read had most women prefer men trimmed in the crotch with their balls totally shaved. 

Btw, I shave because it's what my wife wants. After a few shaves, the razor bumps and problems no longer exist. Shaving with the growth of the hair is the key, not against. If you shave against you will end up with razor burn and possible ingrown hair (yes it's super smooth for 1 day before it gets horrible). Shave with the hair, it may not be as smooth, but you get no itching or razor bumps and appearance wise, it's the same.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

I would think that would be a rational, erstwhile argument. I do know that if my wife or significant other made a specific request for me to groom myself in a certain way, basically to her likes or aesthetic specifications, that I'd be more than thrilled to comply! More especially if doing so made her experience even more enjoyable and pleasing for her!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm not really picky about it being really short... but when it's a jungle it makes the work harder. If it's long enough to reach my throat then it makes it near impossible. I'm spending more time fighting the hair than pleasing her.

I can get more graphic about some of the fun things that are only possible with short hair if needed.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

And that is your preference as well as your preeminent right as his wife, just as it is your husband's very same right to have a personal preference in how he'd like to have you groom for him.

It's largely more about pleasing your spouse, sheerly out of love, much rather than pleasing yourself. In my minds eye, that totally makes it a win-win situation for both partners!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I may consider growing a beard after seeing this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7MKINrQIrM


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I still have my movember beard. I knocked it back to a goatee. Usually I just grow a mustache but this year I went all out. The cheeks were too thin and ragged once I got it shaped it seems to be a pretty good fit. 
As to the wife's reaction, I don't think she cares much. She is pretty careful to not express an opinion on my facial hair. I think she wants it to be my territory. 
MN


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> I may consider growing a beard after seeing this.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7MKINrQIrM


*Plan: I damn near peed my pants from laughter watching that!*


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

intheory said:


> Women already shave their underarms and legs. Everytime they bathe/shower. So, that basically means everyday in my case .
> 
> And pluck their eyebrows. And any other place stray, unwanted hair appears.
> 
> ...


You remember the thread where you asked about bras vs. braless? It's pretty much the same. Women did what they did and it was the few women who were "wild" who shaved or somehow got rid of most of it, that was exciting and new and whoopee. It just wasn't expected back then so, no big deal. After a while, the novelty wears off of anything, unless there really is something that needed to change. I never considered this as huge, but trimming is necessary, I think. Get a man's beard trimmer and trim his initials down there.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

My wife and I bought a copy of Debbie Does Dallas one time (the original). It looked like a bunch of sasquatches copulating. 

I think the male ones had the bigger mustaches, but it was hard to tell.

*shiver*


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> My wife and I bought a copy of Debbie Does Dallas one time (the original). It looked like a bunch of sasquatches copulating.
> 
> I think the male ones had the bigger mustaches, but it was hard to tell.
> 
> *shiver*


And, growing up around young women who's nipples were many times showing because of the type of material in bras or when they didn't wear them, doesn't bother me. I've noticed today and in the not so distant past, many women and men think it's gross. I can never understand why. 

See what I mean? It's just what you are used to seeing or getting or...


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Fitnessfan said:


> Can't even imagine giving or receiving oral without being extremely neat and trimmed. I don't mind a beard so much but it gives me a terrible rash when making out so prefer clean shaven.


That's different. I remember being told to shave and did. Wouldn't have wanted to be responsible for rashes, or being told it's off-limits. It sounds like that's not a beard, but stubble. Beards are generally softer than that, and they don't have to be super long.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I have only read to page 4 of this thread, but do men realize it is not at all easy to "get it all" if you're trying to shave your nether regions? It's not like shaving your face in front of a mirror where there only a few slight curves. There are not twists and turns, folds, hard to reach areas, impossible to see areas on your face! It really would take forever to get every.single.hair. The only possible solution is a painful, embarrassing, expensive wax! I refuse to do that. I'll do the best I can with a razor but it will never be baby-bare. Sorry.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I went from "Oughta Shave October" to "No Shave November", and then dove straight into "Dear God Please Shave December". It was probably sometime in early December -- just as small curls started to develop -- that Mrs. Gus realized that she really likes the beard.

She's since ordered a special brush for me to use w/ it and has me using conditioner every morning. I'm also thinking about ordering some beard oil. WTF?!? Three months ago I had no idea that such a thing even existed. :lol:

A few weeks ago she told me that it reminded her of beards that you see in old paintings and sculptures of Greed gods. Seeing as this is first and only time that she -- or anyone, for that matter -- has ever made such a comparison... hey, I'll take it!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

GusPolinski said:


> I went from "Oughta Shave October" to "No Shave November", and then dove straight into "Dear God Please Shave December". It was probably sometime in early December -- just as small curls started to develop -- that Mrs. Gus realized that she really likes the beard.
> 
> She's since ordered a special brush for me to use w/ it and has me using conditioner every morning. I'm also thinking about ordering some beard oil. WTF?!? Three months ago I had no idea that such a thing even existed. :lol:
> 
> A few weeks ago she told me that it reminded her of beards that you see in old paintings and sculptures of Greed gods. Seeing as this is first and only time that she -- or anyone, for that matter -- has ever made such a comparison... hey, I'll take it!


Beard oil... Just apply coconut oil at night (get creative how you wish to apply it) and wash it off your face during your morning shower. Nothing like nice soft beard and face the day after a wild slippery night.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I need to trim back the face curtain tonight. I'm starting to look like Dan Haggerty's mugshot.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

He slept with a "barr", an old goat, and number seven. 

It's a soup strainer, a flavor savor, a face warmer, a...a...that's all I got.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

And, the only who had a girlfriend or wife, was the native american. Can't remember his name. She was a cutie.  Didn't see her too often. She stayed away from those loners. 

I know the above is from Grizzly Adams. 
Some quotes from a similar genre of movie below.

Jeremiah Johnson: Y'ever get lonesome? 
Bear Claw Chris Lapp: Fer what? 
Jeremiah Johnson: Woman? 
Bear Claw Chris Lapp: Full time night woman? I never could find no tracks on a woman's heart. I packed me a squaw for ten year, Pilgrim. Cheyenne, she were, and the meanest b!tch that ever balled for beads. I lodge-poled her at Deadwood Creek, and traded her for a Hawken gun. But don't get me wrong; I loves the womens, I surely do. But I swear, a woman's breast is the hardest rock that the Almighty ever made on this earth, and I can find no sign on it.

Jeremiah Johnson (Character) - Quotes


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

i did not read through the whole thread but did read through some of it. why don't you shave your twig and berries as an example for your wife? show her how easy, comfortable and attractive it is. it will also make for easier receiving of oral.

has this already been discussed but i just missed it?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Lon said:


> Beard oil... Just apply coconut oil at night (get creative how you wish to apply it) and wash it off your face during your morning shower. Nothing like nice soft beard and face the day after a wild slippery night.


Tried this last night. Interesting.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

hope you were creative in the application method


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

2ntnuf said:


> hope you were creative in the application method


Nah, not really.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

GusPolinski said:


> Nah, not really.


next time.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Lon said:


> next time.


Don't embarrass him. We need an emoticon laughing without pointing.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

2ntnuf said:


> Don't embarrass him. We need an emoticon laughing without pointing.


Says the guy with the coarse, dry beard.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Lon said:


> Says the guy with the coarse, dry beard.


 oh :rofl: Hey, I remember and and and that's all I got.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

2ntnuf said:


> oh :rofl: Hey, I remember and and and that's all I got.


Lol, just joshing. Gus needs to get his beard wet.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Lon said:


> Lol, just joshing. Gus needs to get his beard wet.


Tell me about it. Currently in a dry spell.

Which is to say that it's been about 4 days.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Tell me about it. Currently in a dry spell.
> 
> Which is to say that it's been about 4 days.


Meeee too. I've got a couple more days on ya.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Lon said:


> Beard oil... Just apply coconut oil at night (get creative how you wish to apply it) and wash it off your face during your morning shower. Nothing like nice soft beard and face the day after a wild slippery night.


*Since Ol' Arb ain't exactly blessed with a beard, primarily by choice, just use my share of the coconut oil as you may see fit!

In total apposition with my good friend, Lon, there is "nothing quite like a soft, tender, lightly, carpet-burned face the day after a wild slippery night!"

Either way, we're both smiling like Chesher Cats!*


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I got 1333 days on you Gus. I guess I win?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

2ntnuf said:


> I got 1333 days on you Gus. I guess I win?


*cough* 1337!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

You guys talking about days between shaves, or the other activity?

I'm currently in the rare position of going longer since my last shave than the other thing. It's outta sequence, and kind of comfortable.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Lon said:


> You guys talking about days between shaves...


No. Or at least I'm not. 



Lon said:


> ...or the other activity?
> 
> I'm currently in the rare position of going longer since my last shave than the other thing. It's outta sequence, and kind of comfortable.


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

bubba29 said:


> i did not read through the whole thread but did read through some of it. why don't you shave your twig and berries as an example for your wife? show her how easy, comfortable and attractive it is. it will also make for easier receiving of oral.
> 
> has this already been discussed but i just missed it?


i haven't seen a response to this yet. has this strategy been tried?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

bubba29 said:


> i haven't seen a response to this yet. has this strategy been tried?


*Let me just say that as a guy, I absolutely have always found the female body beautiful as one of God's prolific works of art!

Now as to whether she wants to groom herself down in the lower 40 is larely her own business and she has every right to do that! But my preference for her as my partner is greatly that she either shaves or at least trims closely.While I am an ardent fan of giving my partner as much unlimited oral sex that they care to stand, I am not a big conneseiur of ingesting hairs in my throat or my teeth as a result.

I hear far too many women articulate that they don't want to shave or trim because it makes them largely look "prepubescent." I think that is a fallacy of unparalleled proportion ~ if you look at the genitalia of a woman, it is far, far different from that of an adolescent.

I would greatly think that, men for the most part, being consummate visual creatures, not only love the sight of their partner in a shaven or trimmed state, but are much more driven to do the oral thing on something that is managed, as opposed to something that is wild and unmanaged!

I also feel that a great number of women who might desire to bare it all might be reluctant to go get it waxed because of either modesty or perceived pain issues. And while a lot of women have tried to shave at least once in their lifetimes, mostly out of curiosity or by being encouraged to do so by their partners, they will be greatly discouraged by the sudden appearance of either a rash, or shaving bumps that usually occur whenever an area of skin that has heretofore never been shaven before. Instead of exercising patience, they immediately revert back to jungle growth! Conversely, a lot of women do encourage their male partners to tidy up, because they too, do not like long hairs coming loose in their mouth during the performance of oral on their man! I have always been a proponent of grooming myself in whatever manner that my partner wants to see and enjoy me in, whether it is au naturale, shaved or trimmed. What we choose to do downstairs is largely for our partner's pleasure and enjoyment!

Now there are probably a slim number of women who have the unadmirable problem of having hair growth on the areolic area of their breast. For the most part, a lot of women who do always find a way to extract or get rid of that natural reoccuring hair! Why? Because it looks gross and unattractive and would most likely make any prospective male partner of theirs cringe!

So shaving and trimming are largely about pleasing our partners perceptions about what is sexy or not, and should never be used as a controlling mechanism over that partner, nor one brought into our own minds simply because of our internal anxieties, prejudices or fears!

Let's face it! Sex is all about loving, stimulating, and pleasing our partners, and at the very same time, having them do the very same thing for us! 

*


----------



## Quigster (Aug 1, 2015)

soccermom2three said:


> My husband can grow a mustache or goatee but he can't grow a bread.


----------



## Dragunov (May 21, 2015)

Anonymous07 said:


> As for women shaving down below. I honestly think it looks prepubescent and seems a bit creepy to me. I tried it once when my husband asked and we both felt awkward about it


Do you feel the same way about shaving your legs or under arms also? Don't shaved legs and under arms also look prepubescent? 

I've asked my wife to go smooth, but she rarely shaves her legs either. 

I've thought about growing a beard out just because I know it would piss her off. But it would piss me off even more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

